# J'ai flingué mon mac mini



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Et ouai...

J'ai niqu&#233; cette nappe : 







La nappe orange en haut &#224; gauche (fl&#232;che bleue), au lieu de la tirer vers le haut, j'ai fait levier pour la tirer en arri&#232;re et du coup je l'ai d&#233;coll&#233; de son support, donc le connecteur de nappe est cass&#233;... alors qu'en fait j'ai vu que j'avais m&#234;me pas besoin de d&#233;brancher cette putain de nappe  
Au d&#233;but il a boot&#233; juste sans son, et l&#224; maintenant il boot et il plante, le connecteur est bien flingu&#233;, j'ose plus le toucher.

Bref vous l'imaginez bien, je suis d&#233;sesp&#233;r&#233;, j'ai fait sauter la garantie et j'ai flingu&#233; mon mac.

Alors que faire ?? A votre avis ? Pleurer tout le we et m'en payer un autre ou :

- Le rapporter &#224; la fnac en ayant pris soin de remettre le DD d'origine et la ram, je l'ai achet&#233; il y a 7 jours pile, et dans ce cas que dire ? Va-t-il y avoir v&#233;rification ? La spatule a fait tout de m&#234;me quelques l&#233;g&#232;res marques, un n&#233;ophyte le verra pas mais un techo lui le verra du 1er coup d'oeil.

- L'amener dans un apple center ? Dire qu'en changeant la ram je l'ai flingu&#233; ?

- Si rien de tout &#231;a n'est envisageable, compter sur l'assurance de la carte bancaire ? J'ai d&#233;j&#224; lu des t&#233;moignages ayant fait tomber leur mac ou autres et qui avaient &#233;t&#233; rembours&#233;s... c'est une VISA Pro.


Bref aidez-moi un peu merci


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

La Fnac. En leur baratinant un coup, du dit que tu es mecontant du produit acheté, ca passera comme une lettre a la poste (je suis habitué pour raler a la Fnac )
J'ai filé un HDD qui fonctionnai, j'avais debranché les cables SATA, mais pas l'alim
c'est reparti chez le constructeur, et remboursement du produit (ca faisait quand meme 3 fois que je changeai de produit, toujours le meme, toujours les memes pannes!)
Tu demandes a l'essayer avec un techno, et c'est bon, il constatera.
Tu as des photos du coup de spatule, pour voir si ca se voit 'vraiment'?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> La Fnac. En leur baratinant un coup, du dit que tu es mecontant du produit acheté, ca passera comme une lettre a la poste (je suis habitué pour raler a la Fnac )
> J'ai filé un HDD qui fonctionnai, j'avais debranché les cables SATA, mais pas l'alim
> c'est reparti chez le constructeur, et remboursement du produit (ca faisait quand meme 3 fois que je changeai de produit, toujours le meme, toujours les memes pannes!)
> Tu demandes a l'essayer avec un techno, et c'est bon, il constatera.
> Tu as des photos du coup de spatule, pour voir si ca se voit 'vraiment'?



J'ai honte ça se voit super bien en fait...


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

sur le coté droit quand on regarde la photo, c'est ca?
Bon, tu te pointes a la Fnac, le mini bien emabllé, et tu vas raler.
Pour le n° de serie, tu fais un maximum pour que le techno lise celui sur la boite, et tu demande a l'essayer avec lui (le mini )
A partir de la, il va constater que ca ne fonctionne pas normalement, et la tu fais forcing nouvelle machine de suite (ils doivent bien avoir au moins un mini?)
C'est jouable, au pire, tu essayes dans une autre Fnac (ca depend ou tu habites aussi )


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> J'ai honte ça se voit super bien en fait...



J'ai pas trouvé les traces flagrantes.

Essaie d'aller à la fnac, passe pour l'utilisateur non coupable


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> sur le coté droit quand on regarde la photo, c'est ca?
> Bon, tu te pointes a la Fnac, le mini bien emabllé, et tu vas raler.
> Pour le n° de serie, tu fais un maximum pour que le techno lise celui sur la boite, et tu demande a l'essayer avec lui (le mini )
> A partir de la, il va constater que ca ne fonctionne pas normalement, et la tu fais forcing nouvelle machine de suite (ils doivent bien avoir au moins un mini?)
> C'est jouable, au pire, tu essayes dans une autre Fnac (ca depend ou tu habites aussi )




Yep à droite c'est ça...

J'ai pas compris pourquoi tu parlais du sérial en fait 

Je suis nul pour les forcing...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé les traces flagrantes.
> 
> Essaie d'aller à la fnac, passe pour l'utilisateur non coupable



J'ai une tête de coupable ! :rateau:

Bon je vais tenter ça... si je tombe sur un mac pas con je vais me faire grillé en 2 coups de cuillère à pot


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Mais je dis quoi concr&#232;tement ??

1) il marchait, y marche plus je sais pas pourquoi.

2) il a jamais march&#233; j'ai pu revenir qu'aujourd'hui pour le faire changer (la fnac est &#224; 30 km)

3) il marchait, j'ai voulu changer la ram et depuis il fonctionne plus.


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais je dis quoi concrètement ??
> 
> 1) il marchait, y marche plus je sais pas pourquoi.
> 
> ...



Euh,
il a fonctionné, jusqu'a il y a deux jours, mais tu n'as pu venir qu'aujourd'hui
C'est un outil 'pro' (enfin, tu bosses avec pour ton job dessus)
Tu es encore dans les 15 jours de la Fnac, et tu es client  Oublie pas ton ticket 
Le serial sur la boite, c'est pour eviter de retourner le mini


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh,
> il a fonctionné, jusqu'a il y a deux jours, mais tu n'as pu venir qu'aujourd'hui



Pourquoi cette solution hybride ??
C'est pas mieux de dire qu'il a jamais fonctionné ?

Il y a bcp de micro rayure sur le dessus, ça vient pas de moi faut pas déconner, j'ai fait super gaffe, en plus j'ai constaté ça le 1er jour, donc je pourrais jouer aussi sur le fait qu"il est un peu louche cette ordi !


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pourquoi cette solution hybride ??
> C'est pas mieux de dire qu'il a jamais fonctionné ?
> 
> Il y a bcp de micro rayure sur le dessus, ça vient pas de moi faut pas déconner, j'ai fait super gaffe, en plus j'ai constaté ça le 1er jour, donc je pourrais jouer aussi sur le fait qu"il est un peu louche cette ordi !



Ca peut aussi etre une solution  Le tout, c'est de pas revenir sur tes arguments, ni meme de partir dans des delires pour ta panne 
apres, c'est bon


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Mai 2007)

... ou bien d'essayer de trouver une coque non-ray&#233;e, d'&#233;changer les coques, puis tu le ram&#232;nes... et tu r&#233;-&#233;changes la nouvelle coque avec celui ou celle qui t'a pr&#234;t&#233; la sienne) 

Sinon elle est pas r&#233;parable cette nappe ?


----------



## silos (26 Mai 2007)

Salut,

Je suis vraiment d&#233;sol&#233; pour toi 

Je ne sais pas vraiment qu'elle est la solution pour toi, toutefois :

1) montre la nappe et son connecteur &#224; un sp&#233;cialiste, il te dira ce qu'il en pense : r&#233;parable, changeable...

2) l'id&#233;e de le ramenner &#224; la Fnac sans leur dire ce qui est r&#233;ellement arriv&#233; est &#224; double tranchant : s'ils se rendent compte que tu es un vilain menteur : t'es cuit (les traces de d&#233;montages sont bien visibles).

3) Par contre si tu dis au technicien que tu as fais une grosse b&#234;tise et tu lui demandes s'il n'y a pas moyen de faire passer &#231;a en garantie : peut-&#234;tre que le tech fera un geste.
Mais je suis peut &#234;tre un peu na&#239;f.

4) Tu vas voir un technicien &#224; la Fnac pour lui demander comment on peut changer soi m&#234;me le DD d'un Mini sans tout casser, et ce qu'on risque avec la garantie, puis en fonction de sa r&#233;ponse, te reviens le voir 2 jours apr&#232;s en lui expliquant tes malheurs....

Va quand m&#234;me un sacr&#233; coup de pouce du destin pour que se soit pris en garantie, mais je te le souhaite.


Et moi qui viens juste d'acheter un magnifique C2D &#224; 2Ghz que j'avais l'intention de monter &#224; la place de mon CD 1,6Ghz............ Et bien je vais y r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; 2 fois.


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le serial sur la boite, c'est pour eviter de retourner le mini



On sent le pro, là   Tu leur fais souvent le coup ? :rateau: 
J'espère pas qu' un vendeur Fnac zappe sur ce post cette aprèm .... 
Il m'est arrivé un problème un peu similaire avec un appareil photo... Je l'ai fait tomber, il ne marchait plus, et je l'ai renvoyé .... On ne voyait quasiment rien, heureusement.... 
Là, c'est vrai que les traces de spatule ... 
Mais jouer franc-jeu, et l'honnêteté, c'est juste un chouia dangereux .....!


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

stefdefrejus a dit:


> ... ou bien d'essayer de trouver une coque non-ray&#233;e, d'&#233;changer les coques, puis tu le ram&#232;nes... et tu r&#233;-&#233;changes la nouvelle coque avec celui ou celle qui t'a pr&#234;t&#233; la sienne)
> 
> Sinon elle est pas r&#233;parable cette nappe ?



C'est pas la nappe qui a cass&#233;, c'est le support pour brancher le bout de la nappe
un vrai m:isffle:***
C'ets un bout de plastoc avec une partie retractable qui permet de serrer la nappe contre le support... probleme, c'est super fragile si tu bouge le truc dans un autre sens que celui qui est prevu! Et non, ca ne se dessoude pas, c'est comme un composant, c'est trop fin 
Pour la coque, on s'en fout, c'est du plastoc, meme les macbook ont des micros rayure. Le simple fait de l'avoir sorti du carton peut justifier ca!
Par contre, la tache en dessous du mini, va faloir nettoyer JPTK , car la, c'est grill&#233; 
Et sinon, oublie pas, remet le matos d'origine dedans 

@Alycastre:
Oui, pour un disque dur externe, il a lach&#233; trois fois en interne (le controlleur RAID qui lachait) et c'etait un probleme sans solution, (j'ai trouv&#233; l'info sur le net))
Alors, comme le produit lachait au bout d'un mois, et que je l'ai fait chang&#233; 2 fois, a la troisieme fois, comme je voulais changer de produit/marque, j'ai debranch&#233; les cables SATA a l'interieur, mais j'ai laiss&#233; l'alim branch&#233;, comme ca, le techno, il branche le disque, ca tourne et ca monte pas, ca, c'est un vrai probleme (car si ca tourne pas, il va te dire que c'est le transfo ou un truc naze...)
et le jour ou la Fnac m'a envoy&#233; un mail... pour me dire que le constructeur me le changeait (mon disque debranch&#233; est all&#233; chez le constructeur, qui n'y a vu que du feu :love:, et bien, j'ai pris mon telephone, j'ai ral&#233;, et hop, j'ai eu un bon d'achat )


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et ouai...
> 
> J'ai niqué cette nappe :
> 
> ...



c'est ce connecteur qui est cassé ?


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

Ah ben ca... Ben comme c'est malheureux. Tu es sur que tu as casse le connecteur ? Il est possible que tu aies mal enfile la nappe, le bout de plastique ne servant qu'a la resserrer avec le connecteur. Ben desole en tout cas pour une experience de custo Mini si malheureuse. Bien sur, fonce en magasin, qui ne tente rien... Une fois j'avais amene une TV apres 3 jours d'utilisation non-stop : les specs ne me convenaient pas (mal aux yeux sans 100 Hz) : ils ont gueule que c'etait pas possible, que l'emballage polystyrene etait abime. Imperturbable, j'ai demande mon remboursement ou au moins avoir pendant 30 minutes. Ca s'est fait. Heureusement pour eux : j'ai achete un nouveau modele deux fois plus cher


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

silos a dit:


> 3) Par contre si tu dis au technicien que tu as fais une grosse bêtise et tu lui demandes s'il n'y a pas moyen de faire passer ça en garantie : peut-être que le tech fera un geste.
> Mais je suis peut être un peu naïf.
> 
> 4) Tu vas voir un technicien à la Fnac pour lui demander comment on peut changer soi même le DD d'un Mini sans tout casser, et ce qu'on risque avec la garantie, puis en fonction de sa réponse, te reviens le voir 2 jours après en lui expliquant tes malheurs....



J'y crois pas une seconde.

j'opterai pour la solution de tucpasquic et si ca échoue, he bien tu pourras toujours aller chez un réparateur mac.

Enfin les conseilleur ne sont pas les payeurs

A stefdefrejus :
pas besoin d'abimer un autre mac mini et perdre une autre garantie, je pense. Jaipa toukompri a fait assez de dégats pour cette semaine


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> A stefdefrejus :
> pas besoin d'abimer un autre mac mini et perdre une autre garantie, je pense. Jaipa toukompri a fait assez de dégats pour cette semaine



Hum... J'ai eu une petite mesaventure aussi... Ben je me suis acharne, je suis remonte sur le cheval et je m'en felicite tous les jours


----------



## rizoto (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est ce connecteur qui est cass&#233; ?



On ne voit pa str&#232;s bien. c'est le connecteur s'est dsolidaris&#233; de la carte. c'est ca?

HMJ :  Dans ce cas, Jaipatoukompri n'a plus qu'&#224; trouver une ame charitable qui est prete &#224; faire suater la garantie de son mac mini


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> c'est ce connecteur qui est cassé ?



Yep celui-là même.


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> On ne voit pa str&#232;s bien. c'est le connecteur s'est dsolidaris&#233; de la carte. c'est ca?



La nappe ne s'enfiche pas dans un connecteur, c'est un bout de plastique qui permet de la serrer contre le boitier pour maintenair le contact electronique. Assez astucieux d'ailleurs.


----------



## stefdefrejus (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est pas la nappe qui a cassé, c'est le support pour brancher le bout de la nappe
> un vrai m:isffle:***
> C'ets un bout de plastoc avec une partie retractable qui permet de serrer la nappe contre le support... probleme, c'est super fragile si tu bouge le truc dans un autre sens que celui qui est prevu! Et non, ca ne se dessoude pas, c'est comme un composant, c'est trop fin
> Pour la coque, on s'en fout, c'est du plastoc, meme les macbook ont des micros rayure. Le simple fait de l'avoir sorti du carton peut justifier ca!
> ...



Oui je connais ces trucs en plastique à la c.. 
Pour la coque, on voit quand même les coups de spatule hélas (après il peut juste parler de la RAM, je crois pas que ça fasse sauter la garantie sur le Mini). Quant à la tâche elle résulte de la chauffe (mon G4 était dans le même état au bout de 3 mois et les Intel chauffent plus).
Après ils m'ont déjà remboursé un lecteur DVD au bout de 18 mois car le tiroir ne s'ouvrait plus. Les techniciens Fnac sont pas "trop" regardants _a priori_.

Bon courage quand même JPTK.

Stef


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> A stefdefrejus :
> pas besoin d'abimer un autre mac mini et perdre une autre garantie, je pense. Jaipa toukompri a fait assez de dégats pour cette semaine



il s'en fiche, s'il a un nouveau, et que c'est changé par la Fnac... il a 15 jours pour le casser :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Ah ben ca... Ben comme c'est malheureux. Tu es sur que tu as casse le connecteur ? Il est possible que tu aies mal enfile la nappe, le bout de plastique ne servant qu'a la resserrer avec le connecteur.



En fait moi j'ai fait levier légèrement, mais sur le connecteur direct, donc il s'est désolidarisé de son support (le truc vert là...), j'ai vite constaté que je faisais n'importe quoi et j'ai débranché la nappe correctement, j'ai miséré pour remettre le bout de plastique en effet mais ça semblait ok, pas contre le connecteur a du jeu, je l'ai niqué et d'ailleurs la nappe se décroche super facilement...


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> En fait moi j'ai fait levier l&#233;g&#232;rement, mais sur le connecteur direct, donc il s'est d&#233;solidaris&#233; de son support (le truc vert l&#224;...), j'ai vite constat&#233; que je faisais n'importe quoi et j'ai d&#233;branch&#233; la nappe correctement, j'ai mis&#233;r&#233; pour remettre le bout de plastique en effet mais &#231;a semblait ok, pas contre le connecteur a du jeu, je l'ai niqu&#233; et d'ailleurs la nappe se d&#233;croche super facilement...



Rien n'est perdu, tant que tu arrives a trouver un moyen d'etablir le contact electrique connecteur / nappe. Rien n'est casse. Au fait, tu as compris que la piece en plastique, selon que tu la montes ou la descends, permet de serrer desserrer ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Rien n'est perdu, tant que tu arrives a trouver un moyen d'etablir le contact electrique connecteur / nappe. Rien n'est casse. Au fait, tu as compris que la piece en plastique, selon que tu la montes ou la descends, permet de serrer desserrer ?



Ok, en effet le contact semble se faire, mais en partie seulement, peut-&#234;tre je peux l'arranger, et sinon la pi&#232;ce en plastique j'ai pas compris du tout, je suis m&#234;me pas sur de l'avoir mise dans le bon sens, en tout cas j'ai pas du tout vu qu'on pouvait la descendre ou la monter... d&#233;j&#224; en fait, faut la mettre avant ou apr&#232;s la nappe ??


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

la partie basse du support est pas detach&#233;? tu peux peut etre reparer dans ce cas...
ca bouge dans le sens ou tu peux degager ta nappe, rien de plus
c'est la nappe qui relie la CM et le lecteur optique?

Pour remettre, il faut que la partie superieure ai ses ergots en haut, du cot&#233; ou tu va enlever ta nappe. Apres, tu laisse la partie surperieure sortie, tu met ta nappe, et tu renfonce. Il faut bien enfoncer (sans forcer)


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la partie basse du support est pas detach&#233;? tu peux peut etre reparer dans ce cas...
> ca bouge dans le sens ou tu peux degager ta nappe, rien de plus
> c'est la nappe qui relie la CM et le lecteur optique?



Je comprends pas les 2 premi&#232;res phrases 
Je vais faire une tof en macro.

Oui c'est elle, mais apparemment c'est pas son seul r&#244;le...


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Yep celui-là même.



ce connecteur est assez fragile, si il est cassé il faut changer la carte sur laquelle il ce trouve, cette carte gere aussi le lecteur et le disque


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ce connecteur est assez fragile, si il est cass&#233; il faut changer la carte sur laquelle il ce trouve, cette carte gere aussi le lecteur et le disque



c'est une carte fille?
elle gere aussi le disque, le disque dur?
le disque dur et le lecteur optique sont sur la meme nappe? (ou juste sur la meme carte fille?)


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

En image, je sais pas si vous allez suffisamment bien voir.


ps : en tout cas merci pour le soutien :rose:


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> ce connecteur est assez fragile, si il est cassé il faut changer la carte sur laquelle il ce trouve, cette carte gere aussi le lecteur et le disque



Yep c'est ce qui me semblait. Et le son alors ? Il passe par là ?
Changer la carte ok mais bon faut en trouver une et un centre agréé va me prendre 200  minimum non ?


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

On voit super bien sur cette macro, je crois que je vais la poster aussi le topic dédié :love:


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

bah comme ca, je vois pas trop comment c'est cassé!
C'est la piece du haut qui est desolidarisée de la partie du bas?


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On voit super bien sur cette macro, je crois que je vais la poster aussi le topic dédié :love:



effectivement, il est bien arraché  la carte est forcement a changer


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> effectivement, il est bien arraché  la carte est forcement a changer



Bon ok... j'ai donc plus qu'à remettre le DD et la ram d'origine en espérant que la FNAC soit conciliante ou ignorante. :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## silos (26 Mai 2007)

Bonne chance &#224; toi


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Et le petit bout de plastique bordeaux je l'ai mis dans le bon sens alors ? 







Tucpasquic tu vois, le support beige devrait être solidaire ou du moins collé à la partie tout en bas (flèche verte) là on voit clairement un écart de 2-3 mm.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

De tout fa&#231;on je sais pas mentir... jamais je vais pouvoir dire qu'il ne fonctionne plus et que j'ai rien fait, il suffira que le technicien constate les traces pour que je sache plus quoi dire, je crois qu'il vaut mieux que je dise que j'ai chang&#233; la ram et que &#231;a a merd&#233;, mais nan je sais bien que dans ce cas ils vont m'envoyer bouler, j'ai un peu l'impression d'&#234;tre coinc&#233; en fait...


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

Hum... Je dois redemonter le mien le WE prochain, au pire je t'expliquerai une methode pour reetablir le contact si tu n'as rien trouve d'ici la.

Maintenant, pour le son, ce n'est pas du tout lie a cette nappe. Lorsque tu as enlev&#233; le bloc principal, tu as debranche des contacts. Il y en a un que tu n'as pas remonte, certainement celui en face avant. Regarde encore.


----------



## legascon (26 Mai 2007)

C'est peut-&#234;tre pas une bonne id&#233;e de dire que tu as fait un changement de RAM car je crois que la garantie saute SAUF s'il a &#233;t&#233; fait par un Apple resseller...

En tout cas c'&#233;tait le cas quand j'ai achet&#233; mon G4 et qu'il a fallu que lui rajoute un peu de RAM pour qu'il supporte mieux la mise &#224; jour de Tiger.

Honn&#234;tement, j'essayerai le culot en insistant sur le fait que la machine est suspecte.

D'ailleurs moi il m'est arriv&#233; plusieurs fois d'acheter des produits &#224; la fnac qui avaient d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; d&#233;ball&#233;s et remball&#233;s. Le top du top c'est ma brother hl 2030 o&#249; la fnac n'avait pas m&#234;me pris le soin d'enlever le tambour qu'un client avait forc&#233; &#224; l'int&#233;rieur. d&#232;s que je l'allumais, elle affichait une diode rouge.

Donc moi j'arguerai le doute quant &#224; un d&#233;ballage ant&#233;rieur et je gueulerai.

Si ca marche pas, il te reste la case r&#233;paration.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Hum... Je dois redemonter le mien le WE prochain, au pire je t'expliquerai une methode pour reetablir le contact si tu n'as rien trouve d'ici la.



Yep mais moi je peux pas attendre... les 15 jours FNAC ça finit samedi prochain.



HmJ a dit:


> Maintenant, pour le son, ce n'est pas du tout lie a cette nappe. Lorsque tu as enlevé le bloc principal, tu as debranche des contacts. Il y en a un que tu n'as pas remonte, certainement celui en face avant. Regarde encore.



C'est bien connecté pourtant, pas eu de soucis pour le débrancher ni le rebrancher.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

legascon a dit:


> C'est peut-être pas une bonne idée de dire que tu as fait un changement de RAM car je crois que la garantie saute SAUF s'il a été fait par un Apple resseller...
> 
> En tout cas c'était le cas quand j'ai acheté mon G4 et qu'il a fallu que lui rajoute un peu de RAM pour qu'il supporte mieux la mise à jour de Tiger.
> 
> ...





Yep c'est je m'oriente vers ça effectivement mais c'est vraiment gonflé je trouve, je vais  pas avoir le cran... ça suppose quand même que la fnac m'ait refilé un mac mini pourri, c'est grave comme accusation et c'est pas honnête.

Pourquoi pas le faire réparer en effet sinon...


----------



## HmJ (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> C'est bien connecté pourtant, pas eu de soucis pour le débrancher ni le rebrancher.



De tete ca en fait au moins trois a debrancher. Tu n'en as oublie aucun ?


----------



## legascon (26 Mai 2007)

Je sais bien que c'est pas honn&#234;te, mais moi je n'ai plus de scrupule depuis qu'ils ont essay&#233; de me refourguer cette imprimante et un autre jour un &#233;cran qui n'avait pas la connectique dvi adapt&#233;e &#224; mon macmini.

Ce qu'il faudrait savoir c'est si la fnac "tracke" les produits d&#233;ball&#233;s - remball&#233;s sur son logiciel de gestion de stock. C'est le seul moyen qu'ils auraient pour te serrer.

Au pire, adresse-toi avant d'aller &#224; la fnac &#224; un apple center pour qu'il te fasse une estimation du co&#251;t de la r&#233;paration. Si ca d&#233;passe une certaine somme, essaye de n&#233;gocier la prise sous garantie contre l'achat d'un produit chez eux (un DD externe, un &#233;cran, n'importe quoi) et ne tente que la fnac au culot qu'en dernier ressort.


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

Pour ne pas mentir "ouvertement" et avoir des scrupules qui vont te faire ressembler à Pinocchio ... reste soft: tu rends la machine sous 15 jours, car c'est ton droit d'acheteur que de te rétracter ... Pas de détails, pas d'explications....
Et tu en achètes un mieux .... :rateau:  Pour faire passer la pillule ...


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

J'arrive m&#234;me plus &#224; remettre la nappe tellement c'est branlant, d&#238;tes moi juste un truc, ce bout de truc bordeaux l&#224; (c'est pas du plastique d'ailleurs, on dirait de la back&#233;lite, orth ?) , faut le mettre avant ou apr&#232;s la nappe, j'arrive plus &#224; le fixer et avant je pense qu'il &#233;tait mal mis, faut mettre en 1er ou apr&#232;s ??

Si j'arrive pas &#224; reconnecter &#231;a j'essaye m&#234;me pas la fnac, je vais le faire r&#233;parer dans un apple center et je demande s'il peuve pas me le prendre en charge sous garantie, honn&#234;te quoi, je sais pas faire autrement de toute fa&#231;on, je vais vomir sinon. :rateau:


----------



## legascon (26 Mai 2007)

Evidemment, il y a moins de chance qu'ils testent ta b&#233;cane si tu dis simplement que tu n'es pas satisfait. Ils vont s&#251;rement juste la v&#233;rifier sans la brancher (en gros: est-ce que tu as tout rendu). Le probl&#232;me est que si un client suivant l'ach&#232;te et voit qu'il a &#233;t&#233; tripatouill&#233;, ca risque de revenir sur toi s'ils peuvent te retrouver.

Je sais qu'&#224; Toulouse, ils m'ont fait signer un bon avant d'&#233;changer ma brother.

EDIT : mais en fait je crois qu'il n'y avait pas mon nom dessus...

Bah si tu as le temps demande le co&#251;t de la r&#233;paration dans un Appel center et n&#233;gocie la prise en cahrge sous garantie. Ne fait l'&#233;change fnac malhonn&#234;te que si tu es vraiment sans possibilit&#233; de t'en tirer sans trop de frais.


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> je vais vomir sinon. :rateau:



:rose:  C'est tout à ton honneur ...:love:


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Bordel j'ai enfin réussi à remettre correctement cette nape avec son bout de bakélite à la con et là elle tient bien et du coup elle pousse le connecteur contre la carte et on voit même pas qu'il est niqué, ça se trouve le contact se fait bien et y va marché comme en 40 !  :rateau: Ouai bon j'y crois pas trop... mais au moins je suis déjà plus confiant pour le refourgueur à la fnouc !


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2007)

pas tres courageux, on assume pas ses actes? tu veux deja le refourger alors qu'il est tout neuf et qu'il n'a qu'une semaine :affraid: :rateau:


----------



## PawBroon (26 Mai 2007)

Bon courage en tout cas et tient nous au courant.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

Bon j'&#233;cris depuis le mac mini l&#224;    

Il fonctionne mais pas de gestion du son donc soit HmJ a raison ou soit je sais pas, mais juste l'id&#233;e de l'ouvrir &#224; nouveau me procure des sensations d&#233;sagr&#233;ables :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Putain de connecteur &#224; la con quand m&#234;me... et putain d'imb&#233;cile que je suis d'avoir fait &#231;a &#224; 00h00 alors que pour changer le DD et la ram on a pas besoin de d&#233;brancher cette nape pourrie ! Si j'avais vu la super vid&#233;o que j'ai trouv&#233; ce matin, et que je m'&#233;tais pas servi du topic de MB &#231;a serait pas arriv&#233;, non pas que le tuto soit de la merde, mais la vid&#233;o est bcp mieux.

J'ai une carte son externe en plus, donc je crois que je vais attendre un peu...

Nan mais j'ai d&#233;j&#224; changer des DD d'ibook et de powerbook, me souvient pas avoir eu affaire &#224; un connecteur de ce genre, enkul&#233; !!!


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

et pourtant des connecteurs comme celui si il y en a plein dans les mac


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> et pourtant des connecteurs comme celui si il y en a plein dans les mac



Bah apparemment je les débranchais pas pour changer les DD, lecteurs et ram


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

il faut toujours d&#233;brancher les connecteurs


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> il faut toujours d&#233;brancher les connecteurs



Nan mais je d&#233;connais, mais en partie car tu vois un alu book par exemple, pour changer le DD, la ram, le lecteur, pas besoin de d&#233;brancher la nappe orange qui tient la carte m&#232;re, tu rel&#232;ves le tout tu le tiens, tu le fixes mais tu la d&#233;branche pas, donc c'est pour &#231;a que je dis n'avoir jamais d&#233;branch&#233; une nappe comme celle-ci, enfin je crois ou alors je perds la t&#234;te :rateau:







En attendant j'ai toujours pas de son, et vu que les connecteurs sont bien branch&#233;s, va falloir que je red&#233;monte tout pour voir si c'est pas ailleurs que c'est d&#233;branch&#233;...


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2007)

tu n'a jamais eu le capot trackpad te retombant sur le nez


----------



## JPTK (26 Mai 2007)

macinside a dit:


> tu n'a jamais eu le capot trackpad te retombant sur le nez



Je mets tjs un casque


----------



## alèm (26 Mai 2007)

Alycastre a dit:


> On sent le pro, là   Tu leur fais souvent le coup ? :rateau:
> J'espère pas qu' un vendeur Fnac zappe sur ce post cette aprèm .... !



et un modérateur VQ1 à la Fnac, ça te pose problème ?  

tu le ramènes, ça passera dans les pertes et profits


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4279482 a dit:
			
		

> et un mod&#233;rateur VQ1 &#224; la Fnac, &#231;a te pose probl&#232;me ?


Fl&#251;te.. Gaul&#233; !


----------



## Alycastre (26 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4279482 a dit:
			
		

> et un modérateur VQ1 à la Fnac, ça te pose problème ?
> 
> tu le ramènes, ça passera dans les pertes et profits



Ah ben si c'est un un modérateur VQ1 , c'est tout bon


----------



## HmJ (27 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bon j'écris depuis le mac mini là
> 
> Il fonctionne mais pas de gestion du son donc soit HmJ a raison ou soit je sais pas, mais juste l'idée de l'ouvrir à nouveau me procure des sensations désagréables :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:
> 
> ...



Bravo. En tout cas, tu vois que rien n'etais flingue. Pour le son, de memoire il s'agit d'un connecteur a brancher, avec deux fils noirs torsades. Mais fais-le un jour ou tu seras decontracte...


----------



## HmJ (27 Mai 2007)

Au fait, pas tout a fait dans le sujet, mais Appleinsider semble partager une idee que j'ai exprimee dans d'autres fils sur le Mini : bientot la fin ?


----------



## legascon (27 Mai 2007)

Ils proposeront sûrement une apple Tv proche de celle qui existe actuellement et d'autres modèles plus proches du mini actuel.

Mais c'est quand même une grosse bêtise de la part d'apple. Ils auraient mieux fait soit de le muscler soit de faire une mise à jour minimale avec baisse de prix.


----------



## macinside (27 Mai 2007)

:modo: merci de revenir dans le sujet de d&#233;part, pour parler des futures machines il y a le forum rumeur


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

Moi je suis de l'avis de Tucpasquic, tu dis que tu l'avais achet&#233; pour l'annif de qqun, qui vait lieu ce weekend, que tu t'es rendu compte qu'il ne marchait pas et que tu en demandes un autre! 
Franchement &#231;a passera traquille, tu n'as aucun souci &#224; te faire.  Surtout si &#231;a fait une semaine que tu l'as achet&#233;!


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2007)

Que certains ici soient pr&#234;ts &#224; jouer de malhonn&#234;tet&#233; suite &#224; des bourdes qu'ils n'assument pas, c'est une chose, et c'est leur probl&#232;me.

Mais, par contre, venir le clamer ouvertement sur les forums (par diverses &#171;astuces&#187, c'est culott&#233;, et peut potentiellemment porter pr&#233;judice &#224; MacGeneration en cas de litige.


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Que certains ici soient prêts à jouer de malhonnêteté suite à des bourdes qu'ils n'assument pas, c'est une chose, et c'est leur problème.
> 
> Mais, par contre, venir le clamer ouvertement sur les forums (par diverses «astuces»), c'est culotté, et peut potentiellemment porter préjudice à MacGeneration en cas de litige.



C'est pas faux...:rose:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2007)

chacun fait comme il l'entend et g&#232;re ses probl&#232;mes &#224; sa guise. Mais MacGeneration n'a pas vocation &#224; faire le relais de ces &#171;bidouilles&#187;.


----------



## legascon (27 Mai 2007)

Après réflexion, c'est vrai que la méthode de refourguer la bécane mutilée à la fnac est dégueulasse. J'ai honte là. :rose::rose::rose:

En plus mes conseils sont débiles, car je conseille de faire à jaipatoukompri quelque chose qui risque de nuire à un autre client (et dont j'ai moi-même été victime en plus).

Bref, après réflexion, je privilégierai la réparation négociée dans l'apple center du coin.


----------



## landrih (27 Mai 2007)

bonjour,
je suis pas d'accord avec les "vierges effarouchées" qui sont atterées par le retour de cette machine a la fnac. La fnac ne se prend pas la tete pour contourner certaines regles ( délais, remplacement...). T'as fait une erreur, t'essayes de t'en sortir. Si ca marche pas t'assumeras.
je pense qu'il ne faut pas que tu te mettes a inventer des betises.
tu dis juste que le produit ne te convient pas( trop compliqué a utiliser , trop compliqué a te connecter sur le net:love: ,ya pas les logiciels que tu vuex...) sans en rajouter. Bref, si tu es dans les délais, ya pas de probleme.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2007)

J'ai jusqu'à samedi prochain pour y réfléchir. Par contre si je reviens chez moi avec mon mini actuel sous le bras il aura donc fallu que je remette tout comme à l'origine, DD + RAM et qu'à nouveau je remette la nouvelle ram et le nouveau DD, tout ça avec mon connecteur fragilisé et franchement ça me branche moyen, même si j'ai plus à le débrancher, il va tout de même être sollicité un minimum, s'il casse car trop fragile moi je deviens tout vert. :rateau: Je crois surtout que je vais essayer de trouver l'origine de son mutisme et que je vais me contenter de ça pour l'instant.

Pour les connecteurs, les 3 qui sont à débrancher, il y a pas de sens non ? J'aurais pas pu tout simplement me tromper ? Y a des détrompeurs en plus je crois....


----------



## HmJ (27 Mai 2007)

Oui, il y a detrompeur. Et c'est pas le genre de branchement qui souffre d'une inversion de phase de toute facon. Le seul conseil que j'ai a te donner avant de le faire moi-meme : regarde encore une fois les differentes video. Une manip t'a peut-etre echappe. Je ne pense sincerement pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit de grave.


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Oui, il y a detrompeur. Et c'est pas le genre de branchement qui souffre d'une inversion de phase de toute facon. Le seul conseil que j'ai a te donner avant de le faire moi-meme : regarde encore une fois les differentes video. Une manip t'a peut-etre echappe. Je ne pense sincerement pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit de grave.




Yep je vais regarder encore une fois attentivement, je commence à la connaître par coeur mais bon. :rateau:


----------



## silos (27 Mai 2007)

As-tu pens&#233; &#224; regarder dans INFORMATIONS SYSTEMES ce qui est &#233;crit dans :

   - DIAGNOSTICS
   - AUDIO


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Mai 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; pour toi...

Pour l'anecdote &#224; 2cts, j'ai d&#233;mont&#233; un portable (une antiquit&#233; PC) la semaine derni&#232;re. 

Je pensais avoir arrach&#233; la nappe du trackpad. Cette derni&#232;re ressemblait fortement &#224; celle de ta photo. 






En fait, la nappe ne pr&#233;sente pas de connecteur "au bout", mais simplement les fils qui se coincent dans le connecteur (lui-m&#234;me soud&#233; sur la carte). C'est c'est une petite glissi&#232;re du connecteur qui vient coincer la nappe. 







Ce qui m'&#233;tonne c'est que t'as pas eu l'air de forcer pour l'enlever .


edit: dsl, j'avais zapp&#233; la photo page 2


----------



## xao85 (27 Mai 2007)

Alerte! Ya du PC dans l'air!


----------



## JPTK (27 Mai 2007)

silos a dit:


> As-tu pensé à regarder dans INFORMATIONS SYSTEMES ce qui est écrit dans :
> 
> - DIAGNOSTICS
> - AUDIO



Oui bien sûr : pas d'audio intégré

:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

M'en fous mon père il a dit qu'il allait y ressouder et comme c'est un expert (entre autres) du fer, je me fais aucun soucis et j'ai pleinement confiance. 

Moi le son je dis que ça vient de là, c'est pas possible autrement, j'ai rien fait de particulier sinon et j'ai vérifié à nouveau tout à l'heure, rien n'est débranché.


----------



## babeuf (28 Mai 2007)

Alors là ???

Le vénérable Jaipatoukompri... qui habituellement comprend tellement de choses... dans une telle mouise !!

À croire qu'il est pas très manuel notre ami...

Allez bon courage à toi.


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

babeuf a dit:


> Alors là ???
> 
> Le vénérable Jaipatoukompri... qui habituellement comprend tellement de choses... dans une telle mouise !!
> 
> ...



Un accident ça arrive, si j'avais pas ça à 00h30 avec 1 litre de vin dans la tronche ça serait mieux passé je pense 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Et j'aurais pas fait ça avec le mac d'un autre... trop confiant sur ce coup... :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2007)

C'est presque comme Lost mais en moins chiant


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> C'est presque comme Lost mais en moins chiant




Marrant j'étais justement en train de poster à propos de lost sur un autre forums pour dire une fois de plus à quel point j'avais trouvé ça aussi original et addictif que les courses à carrouf. :rateau:


----------



## boodou (28 Mai 2007)

jette le mac mini et achète ça


----------



## JPTK (28 Mai 2007)

nan nan mais attendez là il fonctionne nickel hein  
Mon paternel va me réparer le connecteur en août quand j'irais le voir et puis voilà, en attendant il joue encore parfaitement son rôle  

Et dans 6 mois, graveur DVD pionner et core2duo à 2 ghz et puis voilà


----------



## macinside (28 Mai 2007)

bon ben les enfants, ont a fait le tour, bonne nuit  :modo:


----------



## JPTK (1 Octobre 2007)

Merci Mackie pour la réouverture 



En fait, je vais probablement mettre un core2duo T7200 en octobre, donc j'ai bien envie de tenter à nouveau (enfin pas moi) la soudure délicate de la patte du connecteur (avec une tête de fer plus fine) que j'ai flingué. Cependant, avant de déclencher le plan orsec, j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me dire si la 8 broches (celle qui est coupée quand on regarde à la loupe), c'est bien le son ? En même temps, c'est le seul truc que j'ai malmené et c'est c'est la seule anomalie du mac et depuis ce jour là je n'ai plus de son, mais bon si quelqu'un pouvait me le confirmer (je me demande comment) ça serait top, merci. 

Une photo de l'ensemble du connecteur puis un zoom sur la patte cassée


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2007)

Personne pour m'aider un petit peu ?


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

Moi j'en ai un, j'ai déjà changé la RAM une fois, pour finalement rien otucher, et bah.... je le referais plus !
Par contre je vais recevoir d'autres RAM dans pas longtemps j'en profiterais si tu veux... D'ailleur je veux bien la vidéo dont tu parlais, pour changer la RAM...


----------



## pacis (16 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Personne pour m'aider un petit peu ?



répondu chez MB  .

Sinon, je n'ai pas encore ouvert mon ( nouveau ) mac mini. Donc je ne sais pas pour le son.


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2007)

pacis a dit:


> répondu chez MB  .
> 
> Sinon, je n'ai pas encore ouvert mon ( nouveau ) mac mini. Donc je ne sais pas pour le son.



Oui merci j'ai vu  Mon père est un bon soudeur, pas de soucis de ce côté là, je me demandais juste en fait si quelqu'un savait si cette patte est bien celle du son, mais là personne ne peut me répondre, faut dire que la question est un peu trop précise, il faudrait un technicien apple avec les plan du mini et tout.


----------



## pacis (16 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui merci j'ai vu  Mon père est un bon soudeur, pas de soucis de ce côté là, je me demandais juste en fait si quelqu'un savait si cette patte est bien celle du son, mais là personne ne peut me répondre, faut dire que la question est un peu trop précise, il faudrait un technicien apple avec les plan du mini et tout.



surtout qu'un tech Apple n'a pas de plan. Cela reste chez Apple R&D.


----------



## antoine75015 (8 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi je voudrais savoir a quoi elle correspond bien qu'au son  et est ce que cela vaut le coup de réparer mon macmini n'est plus sous garantit de toute façon


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2007)

antoine75015 a dit:


> Moi aussi je voudrais savoir a quoi elle correspond bien qu'au son  et est ce que cela vaut le coup de réparer mon macmini n'est plus sous garantit de toute façon



quoi tu l'as cassé toi aussi ?


----------



## antoine75015 (8 Décembre 2007)

malheureusement oui en rajoutant de la memoire


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2007)

antoine75015 a dit:


> malheureusement oui en rajoutant de la memoire



et tu avais forcé sur le connecteur comme j'ai fait ? (sinon si ça se trouve le problème pourrait venir d'ailleurs)


----------



## antoine75015 (8 Décembre 2007)

je pensai que la nappe pouvez s'enlever comme sur u pc


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2007)

antoine75015 a dit:


> je pensai que la nappe pouvez s'enlever comme sur u pc



Bah oui elle s'enlève comme sur un pc...  Y a pas qu'un type de nappe c'est tout, celle-ci y a une "technique".


----------

